# Baby tears not rooting



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I was reading that when plants wont put down roots you can float them and they well start showing roots. So my baby tears are floating.

I am getting growth but no roots. Is there anything else I can do to make roots grow?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Have you thought of growing them immersed? I am not sure whether it will help though. Bear in mind that the plant may melt when you convert them to submerge form. When planted immersed, you need to ensure great humidity.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I wouldn't even know how to begin to do that or how to move them back to the tank I want them in.


----------



## Dr.Awkward (Jun 6, 2010)

I can tell you that when I had baby tears I kept them full and close to the ground by mowing the top every couple weeks with a pair of scissors. I replanted some of the cuttings with tweezers and threw away the rest. I always missed a few loose stems and they'd float around in the tank, sometimes for weeks, before I'd notice them and pull them out. Those stems almost never had roots on them but they stayed green. As for the stems I planted with the tweezers, I could pull them up after a week and they'd always have a couple inches of roots on them.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok replanted them. But they have been in the tank 3 weeks and still no roots. Guess this means they might not make it.


----------

